# Freeze dried mealworms



## Hasanzu (Jan 27, 2013)

So I recently bought freeze dried mealworms for my hedgie. He loves them and will eat them no problem. The only thing is that after about 3 days the worms started to have these powdery like bubbles that seem nasty. So I stopped giving them to him. It doesn't say to refrigerate them. I don't know what to do? :/ Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Go buy some live worms. Freeze dried are hard to digest and can cause constipation or even compactions. If he likes the freeze dried, he should love the live ones.


----------



## Hasanzu (Jan 27, 2013)

Ahh okay sounds good. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> Go buy some live worms. Freeze dried are hard to digest and can cause constipation or even compactions. If he likes the freeze dried, he should love the live ones.


Not always. My hedgie loves freeze dried, but will not touch a live one. He doesn't get mealies all that much ( maybe 5 in a week) since he will only eat the freeze dried.


----------



## sugarplum97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I feed my hedge hogs freeze dried they will not touch the live ones. I had to slowly give them worms so their little bodies could adjust to the new treat. Now they wont stop eating them, and they have been doing just fine.


----------

